# local 164 IBEW



## RenatoB1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi 
can anyone send me any info on the exam? Any literature on the practice exam? There's math and reading comprehension? Or tell me where to go, Barnes and noble?


----------



## RenatoB1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anything would be appreciated


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know of any study material for the local IBEW test. The best I could tell you is to brush up on basic and intermediate math and algebra. I would also read a couple novels, something in-depth. That will help you with the reading portion of the test.

I just did a couple jobs in Saddle Brook the other day. Back when I was a union worker I built the Walmart on 46, that was probably about 10 years ago now.


----------



## RenatoB1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## Wired201 (Aug 17, 2015)

When did you apply? Have they told you a test date?


----------



## RenatoB1 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have to go Friday and drop off the application and I guess from there it's 2 weeks they give you to prepare.


----------



## Wired201 (Aug 17, 2015)

When you drop off the application they will give you a study book and let you know everything you need it study. It can take months before they call you back for the test because they need x amount of applicants before they have the testing center administer the exam.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Isn't it a state run test? I'm from a neighboring local 456.

I found the test fairly easy and I was out of school for awhile. Do you have reading comprehension problems or algebra?


----------

